# New 4K user - few questions



## himnbandit (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello, in an attempt to cut the cord I bought a 4K and signed up for Sling. Overall I am pleased with it but I have a few questions:

1) Is it possible to program the remote to NOT turn off my sound bar w/the TV. I have a Panasonic TV and Sony sound bar. Every few days they get out of sync and I have to manually turn the TV on.

2) Where does the skip button work? I've tried it on recorded sling shows and on Netflix but I've never gotten it to work

3) Is anyone using Channels and DirectTV? I have access to DirectTV and am considering going that route vs Sling.


----------



## Pnyklr (Aug 4, 2015)

I have both. Any specific questions? Direct TV works well with Channels.

-Funk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Why would you go to all the trouble and expense of DirecTV only to use Channels instead of a DirecTV DVR when you get just about the same lineup on AT&T TV including cloud DVR for less? What am I missing?


----------



## himnbandit (Feb 7, 2021)

mdavej said:


> Why would you go to all the trouble and expense of DirecTV only to use Channels instead of a DirecTV DVR when you get just about the same lineup on AT&T TV including cloud DVR for less? What am I missing?


My parents have DirectTV


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

himnbandit said:


> My parents have DirectTV


They don't have a DVR?


----------



## himnbandit (Feb 7, 2021)

They do have DVR, I am looking to ummm... "extend" beyond their house


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> They don't have a DVR?


It's called TV Everywhere.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnyklr (Aug 4, 2015)

My guess is he would use his parents sub and populate Channels with TVE channels via DirecTV at his house. 

-Funk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> It's called TV Everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I understand. I had DirecTV for 15 years and know how Channels works. Just didn't make any sense why he wouldn't just use the DVR he already has until the last post.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> I understand. I had DirecTV for 15 years and know how Channels works. Just didn't make any sense why he wouldn't just use the DVR he already has until the last post.


With many channels users doing this, I just assumed it was implied. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## himnbandit (Feb 7, 2021)

Any input on #1 and 2?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't have sling, but the app would need it take advantage of it. For Channels I think I used Button Mapper for the skip button. Don't remember. But you can give that a shot and see if that sling command is there. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Is there a 'list' of perhaps what's available when using DirecTV TVE? I did a trial of TVE using Xfinity and was quite pleased but if I could do TVE using DirecTV TVE I've an acquaintance that I could possible 'barter' a stream. Channels still doesn't do 5.1 though or does it? I've had 5.1 for so long I don't know that I could make myself happy with 2CH these days.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Try this? Stream content from your favorite networks

Pretty sure all TVE streams are only in stereo - no 5.1


----------

